# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGM_1_14SD - new software for MTK based LG released.

## gsm4maroc

New software - LGM_1_14SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
- Added full support for LG A120,A155,A160,A165,GB160,GB160a,GB160b,GB161,GB16 5,
GB170,GB175,GB190,GB190a,GB195,GS200,GS205,GX200,K P199,KP220,KP320,X330 and X330T.
Flashes for these models are uploaded also.

----------

